# What do you wear fishing?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

In the boat-
Simms Bugstopper Guide Pants
Simms Atoll flip flops or Colombia Drainmaker 2 boat shoes
FishHide or other performance material shirt (always long sleeve)
Lucky cap
Costa Blackfins Green Mirror 580G
Liberal amounts of Neutrogena sunscreen

Wading-
Same thing but Simms G4Z waders and boots over


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Lots of bug spray and this in the summer.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> View attachment 76634
> Lots of bug spray and this in the summer.


Got a semi going...fluffed it before the pic.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

On a more serious note... Depends on time of year, local, etc. always long sleeves, sometimes with a hood, most times with a buff as well, always a lucky hat/lucky charm. Plenty of sunscreen. I’m in SC and mostly always in shorts but don’t tell my dermatologist! Simms and free fly have been my go to. Cover as much as you can and be comfortable in the heat


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I had to do it just because he said he was nervous about the post. I’m old school. Not that I want to be. But wife buys me Guy Harvey t shirts and a pair of shorts.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Long pants, long sleeves, hat, buff, and boat shoes generally. I cover up as much as I can.


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

Gotta wear a buff. I have several for cold weather and several for hot weather. My cold weather buff is made of polar fleece. It keeps my neck, ears and face warm while also keeping my hat from blowing off. My hot weather buff keeps me from having to slather my face with sunscreen, it holds my hat on, works sort of like eye black to cut down glare, and certain types of material will keep bugs from biting or stinging you while retaining water. You can dip it in ice chest water before I put it back on, and it will cool the blood flowing through your neck which cools your upper torso. Aside from sunglasses, a buff has become one of my most important pieces of clothing. The rest is long sleeves and long legs made of cool max or fleece materials depending on the the time of year.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Anyone use the big straw hats? I feel like it might be goofy but worth it.


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

I wear a big straw hat and really like it. Until the wind kicks up, then it's a PIA


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Capnredfish said:


> View attachment 76634
> Lots of bug spray and this in the summer.


Beat me to it, damnit!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

mavdog32 said:


> Anyone use the big straw hats? I feel like it might be goofy but worth it.


No...but I've been more likely to wear hooded shirts lately...


----------



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

usually this. Always long sleeve with a hood and if the bugs are bad pants. AND, if ive fished a few days in a row i wear shoes. Sperry makes some nice woven shoes that kinda feel like nike flexfits, ive been wearing those alot lately.


----------



## Snookyrookie (Sep 9, 2016)

lightweight Long sleeve shirt, (really like Simms), Pants, dark hat, and buff. Prefer to be barefoot when poling. Gets hot middle of summer, but between sun and bug protection prefer it to being burnt and skin cancer runs in the family


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

If they made a Dickies zippered jumpsuit out of UPF material I’d rock it all day. Some of you guys that do clothing and stuff need to get on this, free idea just send me a few to review.


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

Long sleeve shirt, Long Pants, Buff, Sun gloves, Hat, I wear the big straw hats, keeps sun off neck and shoulders, it can be a pain when it's windy though.
I also use 50SPF Sunblock too
I do all I can, to not get burnt


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Long pants, long sleeve shirt, Boonie hat, one of those face covers, and the gloves with the fingers cut out. Cover up. I like to look like I didn't go fishing when I get back in. Doesn't have to be Columbia gear...there are a bunch of cheaper companies that work just as well for everything.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> In the boat-
> Simms Bugstopper Guide Pants
> Simms Atoll flip flops or Colombia Drainmaker 2 boat shoes
> FishHide or other performance material shirt (always long sleeve)
> ...


Same. :thumbsup:


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Got a semi going...fluffed it before the pic.


I don't know who the hell smackdaddy is, but I've enjoyed his posts for several years


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Hooded Performance tee
Buff
Hat
Shades
Shorts
No shoes if I'm on the boat or beach (so I can feel if I step on my line)


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I think it's hilarious to see the "fishing chicks" (AKA "Brand Ambassador") in string bikini's but wearing a buff!


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Long sleeve hooded shirt and shorts. Pants for when the bugs are bad. I love the Strawhat idea but have yet to find one big enough to fit my head so a boonie hat for fishing and a buff while running it is. I love the dickies jumpsuit idea. Tempted to buy one of those Saudi dishdashas and go comando for the comfort but I think that’s just asking for trouble for a number of reasons...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

hcft said:


> Always long sleeve with a hood


The SWC hoodie is money when its hot. I have the solid blue one.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

DBStoots said:


> "fishing chicks" (AKA "Brand Ambassador")


You mean the Dock Boxes?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

crboggs said:


> You mean the Dock Boxes?


Dock THOTs


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Simms guide or superlight pants, Simms solarflex long sleeve shirt, Simms challenger boat shoe or Atoll flips, buff and Simms guide gloves , Smith optics guides choice shades and Van staal pliers. That's the go to gear


----------



## AshCraft17 (Nov 18, 2018)

Monty said:


> Long pants, long sleeve shirt, Boonie hat, one of those face covers, and the gloves with the fingers cut out. Cover up. I like to look like I didn't go fishing when I get back in. Doesn't have to be Columbia gear...there are a bunch of cheaper companies that work just as well for everything.


What off brands are good


----------



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

T-shirt, shorts, hat, Columbia Drainmakers. 

I don’t see how you guys stand being covered from head to toe. I know people say it keeps you cooler, but I’ve tried it and came up with just historically bad swamp nuts.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Dustin1 said:


> T-shirt, shorts, hat, Columbia Drainmakers.
> 
> I don’t see how you guys stand being covered from head to toe. I know people say it keeps you cooler, but I’ve tried it and came up with just historically bad swamp nuts.


 You are wearing the wrong clothes....


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

AshCraft17 said:


> What off brands are good


Academy brand Magellan shirts and pants (Specifically the Laguna Madre pant) are fantastic for the price.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

AgAngler2370 said:


> If they made a Dickies zippered jumpsuit out of UPF material I’d rock it all day. Some of you guys that do clothing and stuff need to get on this, free idea just send me a few to review.



Hmmm....wonder what the UPF rating on Tyvek suits are?


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

mavdog32 said:


> Anyone use the big straw hats? I feel like it might be goofy but worth it.


Yes I do. They keep the tips of you ears from getting crispy. I'll wear cuffs, but do not like how snug they are on my face.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

Depends on where I am fishing. This past week my wife and I did our everglades camping trip. (full report coming soon). A few days I wore shorts but always long sleeve shirts. I bought an outdoor research papyrus brim sun hat and it was a life saver down there. Kept my face and ears from getting roasted. 

I have a buff and wear it sometimes but breathing through them is miserable. Having said that id rather have that on than burned lips.... The neutrogena face sunscreen is all ill use on the tops of my hands and face/neck/ears. The light weight patagonia pants and simms shirts are my go to. Free fly stuff is great as well. The few times I did wear shorts down there my legs got torched. With the right materials pants and long sleeves will keep you cooler than shorts and short sleeves. Keeps the heat out of your skin. 

If I am just on the sc coast, or a local pond, I can get away with shorts and a regular hat.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Without exception, the best buffs I've used are the SWC buffs. A bit longer to cover your neck and the material is thin enough to be breathable. I have piles of BuffUSA and Hoorag buffs that sit idle now.

https://www.skinnywaterculture.com/collections/stalker-masks

90% of the time these days I'm wearing the HCFT Stalker Mask because its the only one I have that doesn't start to annoy me by mid day.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Best off brands are the regular brands on sierra trading post


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Interesting, just found this post and this morning I went to my Dermatologist and had 6 spots on my face and ears frozen off.
My avatar shows I wear long/ long, gloves. I take my buff over my hat and around my sunglasses to cut down on glare


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> Interesting, just found this post and this morning I went to my Dermatologist and had 6 spots on my face and ears frozen off.
> My avatar shows I wear long/ long, gloves. I take my buff over my hat and around my sunglasses to cut down on glare


Have you always covered up like that fishing? Having had a spot removed a few years ago got me to start thinking about being better protected.


----------



## SymmFish (Aug 28, 2018)

Free fly bamboo shorts, simms or free fly or Columbia long sleeve lightweight shirt, Olukai sandals, Costa green mirror sunglasses and a straw hat. 

For those wading days when it is cool, I have Simms waders.


----------



## Captaindave (Apr 24, 2016)

I wear a big Salt Life Straw Hat, I like looking goofy . 

Shorts with spf 50 sunscreen on my legs and feet and a long sleeve t-shirt under a short sleeve fishing shirt. Use a Buff after the sun starts getting up pretty high.

For fishing I buy the Magellan shirts on sale at Academy, cheap and hold up well.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

100% coverage on the water or skin cancer later. I mix brands depending on the latest technology thanks to Bayou City Anglers, Houston, Texas. I have some twenty year old sun shirts and pants that were best available tech at the time that I still wear in short windows of moderate weather in Texas, but the new fabrics and designs in shirts, buffs, hoodies, pants, and shoes are much cooler and better sun protection in Texas heat. You will not wear it all day if it is not comfortable in heat.
Current list but I am sure there are some other new products.
1) Patagonia Sun shirts long sleeve or short sleeve with Simms/Buff arm sleeves
2) New light version Patagonia/Simms hoodie
3) New Simms ultra light pant/no shorts ever
4) Simms cooling perforated buff for your exhaust or the new ultra light Buff brand no perforations needed (think panty hose for your head)
5) Woven fabric shoes from Allbirds, Vessi, Merrill, Sperry. Super light, great traction, good support for all day standing and some with no laces to tangle your fly line in
6) Commando or Duluth Traders Armachillo
7) Sunglass frames that fit your face and if you really like to see fish swimming or laid up and can spring for it three high contrasting shades. Light, medium, darker. Amber, darker amber and dark yellow. Gray or green with scratches not good. Frequent conversation experience "twelve o'clock thirty feet" "where?" "9 o'clock forty feet" "point your rod" "right off the end of my push pole" "that's ok lets look for the next one" Later "Gray lense on those Costas?" "I have a pair of amber Costas in the hatch" Later in the day "Been a while since you have been to the optometrist?" "Prescription lenses are so expensive!" "So is this sight casting trip"


----------



## Sailfish_WC (Mar 7, 2019)

LS shirt wide brim hat shorts and flops


----------



## flyslinger (Feb 7, 2019)

Just add 90 weight SPF.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

KingFlySC said:


> Have you always covered up like that fishing? Having had a spot removed a few years ago got me to start thinking about being better worse protected.


Does not matter what you do now other than not making it worse
Most damage was done years ago playing golf and fishing with no protection
I'm paying for it now. Solar Purpura on my hands, look it up
I've had skin peals, Blu U treatment and plenty of freezing
So i cover up and try not to make worse.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok i wear Columbia long sleeve shirts, Patagonia fishing pants, fishing gloves, buff. I have about 50 buffs. They all help. I also use sun block lotion that has zinc in them. Wal-Mart has some and i bought a big bottle from my Dermatologist


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Long pants, hooded long sleeve bamboo fabric shirt, Wide brim hat, Costas, gloves, buff, lather up with sunscreen first, then cover up. I've had too many friends go under the knife for skin cancers and I don't want to go there. 
My question is, Do you dress any differently for cloudy overcast days?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

fishnpreacher said:


> Long pants, hooded long sleeve bamboo fabric shirt, Wide brim hat, Costas, gloves, buff, lather up with sunscreen first, then cover up. I've had too many friends go under the knife for skin cancers and I don't want to go there.
> My question is, Do you dress any differently for cloudy overcast days?


Blending into the sky is not a bad idea for close range sight fishing.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I’m worried about you guys. Too many like my post! It’s either a funny post or you like the pic. Let’s hope it’s funny!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

fishnpreacher said:


> Do you dress any differently for cloudy overcast days?


I've gotten my worst burns on overcast days when I thought the clouds were protecting me...they were not. So I cover up the same regardless of cloud cover...


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

crboggs said:


> I've gotten my worst burns on overcast days when I thought the clouds were protecting me...they were not. So I cover up the same regardless of cloud cover...





As a bald guy you will only make that mistake once


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

crboggs said:


> I've gotten my worst burns on overcast days when I thought the clouds were protecting me...they were not. So I cover up the same regardless of cloud cover...





As a bald guy you will only make that mistake once


----------



## JBonorden (Jun 27, 2015)

Not out there to be stylish. Whatever I don’t mind getting dirty, stained, etc and covers my old body is what I put on. Prefer light weight fast drying materials. Most trips I’m in and out of the boat


----------



## 18590 (Aug 21, 2017)

Columbia Dri fit hat, dri fit long sleeve shirt of any brand, wranglers outdoor flex waist, and buff uvx. Buff uvx will actually cover your entire neck without a hood, and the wranglers are cheap and comfortable.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Which is the lightest weight buff? I can’t see any guide on their website


----------



## bronson (Mar 10, 2018)

attn straw hat wannabes ....check out Sunday hats. big for big heads. has strap so won't fly off. mega sun block. I don't know how I lived w out one....


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

AshCraft17 said:


> What off brands are good


I have a couple of these hoodies off Amazon. No complaints. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06WW7SW29/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## thawk (Apr 1, 2011)

Lightweight pants (Eddie Bauer are surprisingly good for the price), longsleeve sunshirts, buff, hat, sunglasses, and boat shoes or sandals. Not a big fan of using sunscreen since it leaves my hands so oily. When it's cooler out I usually do the same setup but with a long-sleeve button down from REI or whatever other outdoor brand you like.


----------



## Vagabondfishing (Jun 7, 2019)

I like the hanes cool dri long sleeve t-shirts i usually wear weedline apparel designed ones because they are friends of mine but if budget is an issue the plain hane ones are great and UPF 50 

i also ordered some off brand UPF leggings from amazon (i hate wearing pants offshore fishing idk why) and if they aren't hot garbage i will post them


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I forgot to mention my hat. The most import part is it has a black under bill. Helps with glare


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> The most import part is it has a black under bill. Helps with glare


If it doesn't have a black under bill, its not a fishing hat.


----------



## dafjib (Mar 7, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> In the boat-
> Simms Bugstopper Guide Pants
> Simms Atoll flip flops or Colombia Drainmaker 2 boat shoes
> FishHide or other performance material shirt (always long sleeve)
> ...





AshCraft17 said:


> I am a little nervous about this one....
> 
> What do you wear on a typical day fishing? Shorts? Long sleeve shirt? Let me know


Anything that keeps you warm or cool ,but keeps the sun off of you is the biggest thing .


----------



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

crboggs said:


> If it doesn't have a black under bill, its not a fishing hat.


When out recently for a last minute trip
With a buddy , managed to grab one of my few hats without a dark under brim ... cussed myself all day , couldn’t stand it ...


----------



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

I mostly wear any fast drying short , but really like the Aftco shorts and wear those a lot .... as far as my shirts Im a big all cotton guy . But I have tired tons of the “tech “ sun shirts ... you know the polyester ones that stick to you .. from wal mart cheapies to Columbia Aftco you name it ... most feel like plastic to me and offer no “cooling “ . Than I found Simms solarfex, that shirt works for me doesn’t feel like plastic and seems to Breath well . No prob wearing it all day in heat . Now back to cotton tried a lot of those as well , 100% cotton doesn’t guarantee a good shirt . Most are woven to tightly or crinkly and these days the slim cut is in .. I don’t need to look like a ballon with a 100 pockets like the old Columbia shirts , but I’m a big guy and some room is appreciated . In cooler weather I just wear a long sleeve cotton T-shirt standard Florida winter gear . In the heat I’ve recently tried the Filson feather cloth shirt it’s only 3oz cotton but made well to hold up with two good size pockets and breaths amazing in extreme heat . Pricy yes but I tend to not care when it comes to being out on the boat I buy what I want . Can’t stop wearing them and they look good off the boat as well ... if any of y’all are like me and dig old school cotton give them a go ... as far as the rest Simms head sun gaiter, ball cap , zinc on face , and trying the gloves out to protect the back of hands still trying to get used to them ...


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I would highly recommend the Patagonia Sun stretch long sleeve shirt to any person on any budget. I watch for sales or coupons to places that have them. I have some of the tech sun hoodies too which I like, but this shirt is styled well enough to pull off wearing to work.

The comments about a dark under bill/brim hats are spot on.


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

A wide-brim hat with a dark under-lining will shield your face and neck and works with your sunglasses to cut glare and improve your vision better than a ball cap. Imperial makes a good one.
View attachment 77644


----------



## ronaldos (Jul 31, 2021)

I use B-Driven sports arm sleeve to protect my hands from direct sunlight. Often use it when outdoor activities such as baseball or fishing, running. It fits my hand so it's very comfortable, comfortable and dries pretty quickly


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

But on a serious note....first post talking about a sport product.....seems "fishy"


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

winter: top, long johns, long sleeve t-shirt , hoodie, puff jacket, hard shell
bottom : long johns, fleece pajama pants , carhartts 
Spring : either winter or summer wear 
summer: sun shirt , shorts
fall : either summer or winter wear


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Long sleeve shirts, almost always with a hood now. Long pants and a buff. 

Occasionally I'll wear board shorts in the spring or more moderate day here in Florida.

I've had basal cells removed recently and my dermatologist said only mineral based sunblock. He said do not use Coppertone, Neutrogena, etc chemical based block.


----------



## Bigk23surf (May 23, 2020)

Aftco hooded shirts work well and aren’t too over priced.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Always wearing: a long sleeve shirt, usually a hoodie (really like my SWC hoodies), Simms buff, ball cap, Smith Guides choice
Sometimes wearing: Simms fishing gloves or the pro guide gloves if I'm pushing a lot in windy conditions, usually pants but shorts if I'm only fishing a few hours early or late, usually barefoot but if out all day, Simms boat shoes or padded hiking socks. 

I like to be fully covered up and find it to be comfortable even in the Texas heat and humidity. If you get hot fully covered up, you aren't wearing the right clothes made from the right technical fabrics. The only natural fabric I will wear on the boat is the Free Fly stuff, otherwise its all technical synthetics. Another garment that is key to staying comfortable, especially when all covered up is your choice of underwear. I'm normally wearing Ex Officio Give and Go or Patagonia capilene. It really makes a big difference in your overall comfort level. 

Always use Neutrogena sun block rubbed on face, neck and hands and I keep a bottle of it on board to re up if needed.


----------



## ronaldos (Jul 31, 2021)

I usually wear shorts, t-shirt, arm sleeves, cap and apply sunscreen on sunny days to protect my skin from direct sunlight, so I can avoid skin cancer.


----------



## Catch Up (Jul 4, 2020)

The Aftco hooded shirts are my go to. Simms guide pants or the Columbia zip off pants. Big straw hat to shield my face and neck. I have a few buffs but I always get too hot in them, I wish I could stand to wear them as they offer great protection.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

mis-matched fishing gear. it ain't a fashion show.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Jason M said:


> I've had basal cells removed recently and my dermatologist said only mineral based sunblock. He said do not use Coppertone, Neutrogena, etc chemical based block.


Interested in hearing what the recommended products were?


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

BrownDog said:


> Interested in hearing what the recommended products were?


I use the Bare minerals brand and they were good with that one. I don't use the spray, only the liquid or stick. You really don't need very much of it. Really just start with a dime size drop.


----------



## Catch Up (Jul 4, 2020)

Sol brand but it does have a tendency to make your skin look white. One nice thing about it is that it doesn't burn your eyes when you sweat.


----------



## fitztarpon (Feb 19, 2013)

AshCraft17 said:


> I am a little nervous about this one....
> 
> What do you wear on a typical day fishing? Shorts? Long sleeve shirt? Let me know


Patagonia Tropic Comfort Hoody, best knit Sun Pro out there


----------



## hollandbriscoe (Jul 28, 2015)

Long sleeve shirt and long quick dry pants from Columbia, a boonie hat and vibram five finger shoes. I buy all of my columbia stuff at the outlet store or on amazon. If you shop around you can get some good deals.


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

Sun hat, long pants, L/S shirt, buff and Darn Tough wool socks. Those socks have great traction, are cool on my feet and protect me from the sun. Sometimes Sperry competitive sailing shoes.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I never go fishing without my flat brim hat and beard. Besides that everything is optional.


----------



## Mbunn2002 (Oct 4, 2020)

I wear a long sleeve fishing shirt and shorts or pants depending on time of year. I’m a big fan of Marsh Wear and Freefly! Both are lightweight, comfortable and durable.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

If I had to dress up to go fishing my wife would get suspicious, but sometimes I wear a hat. The fish don't care what I wear.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Dustin1 said:


> T-shirt, shorts, hat, Columbia Drainmakers.
> 
> I don’t see how you guys stand being covered from head to toe. I know people say it keeps you cooler, but I’ve tried it and came up with just historically bad swamp nuts.


It’s amazing how much cooler you’ll feel when you don’t have the sun’s rays beating down directly on uncovered skin all day!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Fishshoot said:


> What off brands are good


I like the “Breathe Like A Fish” brand of tops. They have vented mesh under the arms and along the sides!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

The Fin said:


> It’s amazing how much cooler you’ll feel when you don’t have the sun’s rays beating down directly on uncovered skin all day!


This ^^^
And light colors help tremendously! I can remember my Granddaddy working in the fields, wearing "dungarees" and a long sleeve white cotton shirt.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Long sleeves and a straw hat. Fish blood stains on the belly are optional


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Cowboy hat. Free fly long sleeves. Usually long pants. Sometimes shorts. Buff. Costas. I just got some new okukai boat shoes I’m liking. Otherwise flops but barefoot while fishing.


----------



## taylor1982 (Feb 25, 2021)

I've gotten to where I like the Huk brand long sleeve hooded shirts, they have the mesh type material and keeping the sun off my neck and ears is working out nice. Then shorts and grunden flip flops with the seadek sole is pretty comfortable. Got to have a ball cap and inshore I use Maui Jim amber lens glasses.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Victoria Secret Thong - Nothing Else

Mostly while I am doing the Poling


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Mako 181 said:


> Victoria Secret Thong - Nothing Else
> 
> Mostly while I am doing the Poling


 I feel sorry for anyone behind you. That's a good deterant for having someone follow you to your fishing spot.


----------



## 76mako23 (Jul 17, 2021)

Shorts or long pants by Free Fly, long sleeve Simms shirt, flip flops, hat, buff on occasion and Maui or RCI glasses. I’m done with Costa’s.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Long pants, longs sleeve hoodie. Buffs are uncomfortable for me so I don’t wear them. In winter I layer fleece under a lightweight rain shell if it’s real cold and I expect a sloppy run I have an old pair of waders that I cut the feet out of that I wear as bibs.


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

redchaser said:


> I expect a sloppy run I have an old pair of waders that I cut the feet out of that I wear as bibs.


I did this with a pair of old Simms...best move I made. I use them a ton!


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

redchaser said:


> real cold and I expect a sloppy run I have an old pair of waders that I cut the feet out of that I wear as bibs.


copy cat....


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

fatman said:


> copy cat....


I steal a good idea when I see it. Looking forward to seeing you in a few weeks.


----------



## Ryan2331 (Nov 8, 2021)

Always a long sleeve with hoodie and shorts


----------

